# 1st bacon, have a couple of questions



## carlbq (Nov 20, 2016)

Read lots of posts on here. Did dry cure, weighed the belly and weighed out rub ingredients accordingly . Used kosher salt, dark brown sugar, and cure #1.   Dry cured for 8 days, flipped once a day,  rinsed, then in refer  uncovered to form pellicle for 24 hours. Did to cold smokes with applewood for 12 hours each with one night rest in refer between them.  Wrapped tightly with plastic wrap in refer for 4 days. Put in freezer for 1 hour and 15 minutes before slicing.
Problem 1:  bacon was difficult to slice consistently.
Slicer used was chefs choice 615 with non- serrated blade.
The hunk of bacon kept developing a flap, piece left on at the bottom that I would just cut off with a knife , was a pain.  Also, the hunk on the slicer kept flipping over.
Put the belly back in the freezer for a while, turned the dial to cut thicker and it did better but still not too easy.  
Really wanted it thinner than what I was able to do. 

Should my bacon have been colder, stayed in the freezer longer before slicing?

Guess I'm just trying to figure out how to slice the bacon thin, consistent and quickly.

Input and suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 21, 2016)

Yes you are right, the bacon needs to be very cold.

If it starts to get hard to slice put it back in the freezer.

The other thing is, do you have a blade sharpener?

I have a Chefs Choice & they make a sharpener for their slicers.

It's not very expensive.

Also, I think we all get that little flap, I just rotate the bacon every 8-10 slices & it keeps it from getting too big.

Al


----------



## link (Nov 21, 2016)

Al, nailed it. I let mine get pretty darn cold (almost frozen) and I only take one piece out at a time to cut. Yes that flap is a pain in the ass but like Al I flip the piece over every 8 slices.

As for the Blade, i have the Gander Mountain commercial slicer and it has a built in sharpener so I sharpen often.

Link


----------



## akdutchguy (Nov 21, 2016)

My last run I sliced after being fully frozen in the freezer. I'm running a hobart. Had no issues. Keep it cold. What did you think of the bacon?  I will never buy store bought stuff again. That's my plan anyways. 
Jason


----------



## link (Nov 21, 2016)

Jason,

Since the first time I made Bacon my wife has refused to buy store bought. She lets me know when we start running low and that I had better start making more.

Last weekend I was hunting and one of the guys brought store bought bacon for us to have for breakfast and I did not even want it, I guess I have spoiled even myself.


----------



## sbishop (Nov 21, 2016)

The flap is caused by a dull blade, get yourself a sharpening for it and you will see the difference....make sure bacon is almost frozen

Sbishop


----------



## akdutchguy (Nov 21, 2016)

link said:


> Jason,
> Since the first time I made Bacon my wife has refused to buy store bought. She lets me know when we start running low and that I had better start making more.
> 
> Last weekend I was hunting and one of the guys brought store bought bacon for us to have for breakfast and I did not even want it, I guess I have spoiled even myself.



Same here but my wife lets me know too late. I told her when we have one bag in the freezer I can start a batch and keep some stock. 
Jason


----------



## carlbq (Nov 21, 2016)

To all that responded :  thank you!
Yes, the bacon turned out well, tasted very good, just wished I had let it get colder before I sliced.
Thanks again.


----------



## akdutchguy (Nov 21, 2016)

Get another belly in the brine. Practice makes perfect and more yummy bacon
Jason


----------



## wade (Nov 22, 2016)

As has been said above. Get it nice and cold, turn it every few slices and make sure that your blade is sharp.


----------



## carlbq (Nov 24, 2016)

Thanks for the reply. I enjoy reading your posts and replies.


----------



## smokeymose (Nov 24, 2016)

Like everyone said, cold, cold, cold. As far as that flap, I just flip it over every couple of cuts and no issues.
Welcome to homemade bacon!
Thumbs Up


----------

